# How to frame replacement window with brick sill?



## spionu2 (Jan 9, 2011)

New to HRT, hoping to get some ideas from someone who knows more than me. 

Would like to replace the drafty aluminum basement windows, that are set in block, and on top of a brick sill. The bricks are full length and set on about 10 degree slope. The first quarter of the brick sill is on the inside with the remainder on the exterior of the window. 

Will I install the window with the back edge of the window on the brick with a piece of treated lumber to fit underneath the front part of the window?

Thanks!


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi there,
I would think that your could install the new window right about where the
existing one is.  If you use vinyl it will be thicker and cover the space between
the types of bricks. I believe that you can order them with an angled bottom to
come close to your 10 degree slope.  Probably won't need wood anywhere.

Check your brick opening for plumb, level and square before ordering new window.

You could install using screws and plastic anchors.

Caulk around the edges with polyurethane caulk.

I am not the window guy but I think this will work for you.
Good luck!


----------



## joecaption (Jan 10, 2011)

A replacement window will not work without leaking in this application. Your going to need to use a new constrution window.
The old window comes out,  a new wooden frame will need to be built and Tap Coned to the brick using lots of silicone on the back sides with pressure treated wood at the bottom.
The top and bottom pieces go in first then the sides, so the side will force the top and bottom tight.
The nailing fin can be then covered with strips of vinyl lumber ripped to the width you need.
Most often a Hopper Style window is installed in a basment. (do a Google on Hopper window)
You need to dig down in that window well about 2' and install some form of stone for drainage and to stop all that splash back. It also would be a great idea to have gutters.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Joe,
Just so I understand, why would a replacement style window not work here?
Now I am not thinking of the ones where you leave the existing in place and fin over them.

I was thinking of pulling the existing window and using a  type, I think it is called "block"
style that has no fins and a sloping bottom that fits inside a square opening and secures
with screws through the sides of window into inside face of rough window area.

Does that not exist or would it be a bad idea?  I am definitely not the window guy and
am always wanting to learn stuff. Please advise.

BTW...Good point on increasing drainage...That does look like a problem area outside
now that you pointed it out.


----------

